# For me 2018 will be...



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Do you think it will be better or worst for you?
For me personally I think it will be better.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

If it's not better I'm going to cut my arm off.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Better...temporarily


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Amon said:


> Better...temporarily


Why only temporarily?


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm thinking slightly worse but I'm hoping for slightly better. So it'll probably be the same.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

as long as this current trend continues then next year will be dope as ****


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just had 2 really good years myself, would be happy if it continues this way - but the world will end on the 15th of March as we collide with the moon, and if that doesn't happen then the higgs field is due to collapse on this day 2018, making everything literally fall apart as mass becomes a thing of the past.

Try not to worry though, I`m the head of a team of experts working on both issues.

PS if anyone knows what exactly the higgs field is, please PM me, none of the team could understand it from wikipedia despite reading it twice.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it will be better for me - the last 2 years have been very hard but I'm feeling a lot stronger now.

Hope it gets better for you too.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope it is better but I am going to estimate that it will be about the same. Hopefully better since I'm going back to school.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

couldn't be worse 2017 the year of hell i've had plenty though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

feels said:


> as long as this current trend continues then next year will be dope as ****


^^ This lol


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

feels said:


> as long as this current trend continues then next year will be dope as ****





Kevin001 said:


> feels said:
> 
> 
> > as long as this current trend continues then next year will be dope as ****
> ...


I hope for both of you that it will be good .


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Virgo said:


> I hope it is better but I am going to estimate that it will be about the same. Hopefully better since I'm going back to school.


Grad school ?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Grad school ?


No still undergrad.  I got my associate's degree, going for a bachelor's. I might entirely change my major, though. It's going to be a tough year with lots of important decisions.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Virgo said:


> ChronicallyChronic said:
> 
> 
> > Grad school ?
> ...


Nice.
Why did you decide to go back?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Nice.
> Why did you decide to go back?


I decided to take advantage of the opportunity that with my dad working at the university (accountant full-time), I would get free tuition. I figure that will be better in the long-term rather than just getting a job now and moving out. Also because I am not sure if I want my associate's degree anymore, I might completely change my career aspirations. So I got accepted recently and my classes start in January.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't see how it could be any worse. 2016 and 2017 have been the two worst years of my life so far. I'm determined to make 2018 at least somewhat positive.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Virgo said:


> ChronicallyChronic said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...


Nice, good luck with that.
What about the social aspect of it, aren't you afraid of that? Or are you cool with that?


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

riverbird said:


> I don't see how it could be any worse. 2016 and 2017 have been the two worst years of my life so far. I'm determined to make 2018 at least somewhat positive.


Same here, but I am optimistic about 2018, knock on wood.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Nice, good luck with that.
> What about the social aspect of it, aren't you afraid of that? Or are you cool with that?


Thanks!    I'm a little nervous especially since it's a huge university, not like the small community college I went to, but overall I'm feeling positive about it. My main issue with mental illness is not social anxiety, even though I do have that and it was pretty severe in my teens. My biggest problem is depression. I hope depression doesn't come crashing down on me and interferes with my studies. I am seeing my psychiatrist more often than usual as of late, keeping a close eye on it, and (attempting to) manage it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going to go with worse to avoid disappointment, but I'm hoping it will at least not get worse (but the fact I will be older will make it worse in itself.) Chances of it being better are very slim.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

2017 and 2016 were 2 of the best years in my life. Can't really top them, but we will see!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Kind of looking forward to getting hit by a car. Will finally have a better idea of how tough I really am.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I have a very bad feeling about 2018.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Much better


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Another day, another dollar


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Definitely dead ....


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most likely a lot of the same.

But 2017 was a big one for me. I quit one job and started another one. And...oh, yeah...I found out I have a brother that I never knew about. Yes, really. :um


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bad. Nothing changes.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Same boring year


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

CloudChaser said:


> If it's not better I'm going to cut my arm off.


Sounds like a great start to 2019!


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I am going to hope for the best.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

No expectations, but if worse then dead.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sink or swim. That's how it'll be like.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Every year has been exactly the same as the previous year since I can remember. So I'm guessing more of the same is in store for me.


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Should be better.

I am getting into terms with my mental health and finally prepared to better myself even further. I am comfortable in my life now but I want an even better future.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There’s rarely anything that makes me feel the next year will be any better than the current one


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Definitely better. I am going to finally be taking higher level math and science courses so i can learn how to make my own death-ray. 2018 might be worse for the rest of the world however.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Better hopefully. I got my first every job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Lovecrushed said:


> Better hopefully. I got my first every job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds worse ...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I started this year off with my first psychotic episode, ran away from home for two days with a life-threatening allergic reaction to the meds I was placed on and spent 11 weeks in hospital, during which I believed I was alone in a hellish computer simulation controlled by an evil AI. I'm thinking next year and hopefully the years to follow will be better than that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Squirrelevant said:


> Well I started this year off with my first psychotic episode, ran away from home for two days with a life-threatening allergic reaction to the meds I was placed on and spent 11 weeks in hospital, during which I believed I was alone in a hellish computer simulation controlled by an evil AI. I'm thinking next year and hopefully the years to follow will be better than that.


Schizophrenia?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

komorikun said:


> Schizophrenia?


My psychiatrists think it was either psychotic depression or schizo-affective disorder, although lately they've been leaning more towards schizo-affective, and I'm inclined to agree with them.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Squirrelevant said:


> Well I started this year off with my first psychotic episode, ran away from home for two days with a life-threatening allergic reaction to the meds I was placed on and spent 11 weeks in hospital, during which I believed I was alone in a hellish computer simulation controlled by an evil AI. I'm thinking next year and hopefully the years to follow will be better than that.


oh god lol


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

2018 will definitely be different for a ton of reasons, but I can't tell if it'll be better or worse. I'd hope better, but I'm a pessimist at heart so it'll probably be worse.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Definitely worse than 2017 and most probably the worst year of my life so far because I'll have to go to military service in a few months.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Probably better. Maybe considerably so.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Minimalism


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe I'll try applying myself.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

naes said:


> oh god lol


I'm not sure why we're loling about what was essentially a traumatic experience. I mean, I do have a dry sense of humour about these things and maybe that came across in my post, but it still seems a bit weird.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

More or less the same. All of the years kind of blend together for me... some good things happen, other things awful. I'm bound to have a relapse period at some point. I'm just not looking forward to my birthday and being reminded that I'm even more behind.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Squirrelevant said:


> I'm not sure why we're loling about what was essentially a traumatic experience. I mean, I do have a dry sense of humour about these things and maybe that came across in my post, but it still seems a bit weird.


Sorry that i offended you but you have to take life less seriously bro. My intention was not to upset you.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

naes said:


> Sorry that i offended you but you have to take life less seriously bro. My intention was not to upset you.


Sure, I was offended for a short while, but that's a normal reaction to someone being obnoxious. I don't care whether it was intentional or not. Just thought I'd give you some feedback so that you can be less of a socially clueless dick in the future. It's really for your benefit and those around you, bro. Over and out.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Uh... I don't know. 
The same. Hopefully better. Much better. 
Don't want it to be worse, so I have to send out positive vibes.


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

We always expect new year to be better but unfortunately it gets worse than previous, let's hope that the year of 2018 bring happiness and drop a good job in my card - hahaha


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Squirrelevant said:


> Sure, I was offended for a short while, but that's a normal reaction to someone being obnoxious. I don't care whether it was intentional or not. Just thought I'd give you some feedback so that you can be less of a socially clueless dick in the future. It's really for your benefit and those around you, bro. Over and out.


Only one being a d1ck here now is you bud. Over and out.


----------



## Amyloht (Nov 25, 2017)

Really hoping better! Trying to stay positive


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Much worse, most likely.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The year after 2017


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

It might be more difficult and challenging. It's going really push me out of my comfort zone and hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Pretty much the same as this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope it'll be better - the last 2 years for me have been rough.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hopefully better. This year was okay I guess, not too bad other than my grandma being sick for what seemed like ages and passing away in May. I also have not met up with any friends since last December. Yeah. Things at work were still better than 2014/2015. At home, well the usual stress. Nothing else going on really, other than feeling like I'm in a rut.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

another damn year


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Well this year sucked *** for the most part, so next year HAS to be better, r-right?...


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

truant said:


> Not gonna lie, I have a very bad feeling about 2018.


Me, too.


----------

